

Chart: 2010 iPad versus a 2003 Competitor - mikecane
http://codewordhank.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/ip11liev.jpg

======
holman
Bullet point feature charts are probably the biggest pile of bullshit ever
foisted upon technology marketing.

